# Red, polled Dexter cow available, A2/A2, tiny, trained to milk



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

I always wanted to try milking a cow, but having done it for a bit, find that I simply prefer milking my goats. Now I'm selling my perfect (to me) little cow.

ADCA Reg. No. 025813. The cow is located in Western Washington. Yvette is a very small, short-legged cow. At 2-1/2 years old she is 37" at the hip. Yvette is red, heterozygous polled, PHA negative, carries one copy of Dexter dun, and is homozygous for the A2 milk gene. A true dual-purpose cow, Yvette has beautiful, beefy structure, and one of the nicest udders I've seen on a Dexter - capacious and well-supported with good-sized, milkable teats and a well-extended foreudder. At 3-1/2 months into her first freshening , she is currently producing one and a half to two gallons of delicious, sweet milk per day on good grass hay and a pound or two of alfalfa hay. I also give her a half-cup sprinkling of grain so she's happy to walk into the stanchion. Yvette is halter broken, trained to milk, genotyped, and has her Brucellosis tag. She calved without difficulty and is an excellent, attentive mother, but not overly protective. She is probably bred (due in June), but we haven't confirmed that yet. The bull she should be bred to is long-legged, small, red, polled, PHA negative, A2/A2, and carries one copy of dun.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Beautiful cow! My 3 oldest kids were raised on fresh milk from the dairy a friend worked at and I have always wanted one of my own but need to wait for my youngest to get a bit older. Best of luck selling her.


----------



## matt090303 (Apr 8, 2006)

I like this animal! would sell my little angus crosses to get her, if she wasn't so far away.


----------



## coonhunter (Sep 7, 2013)

Fine looking cow but durn, as far as you can get from Georgia


----------



## hopecreek (Dec 11, 2013)

Yvette is lovely. am in NW Oregon in Clatskanie and am interested in her. How far approx. Are you away?(exit 36 off l-5)
Also would like to know what you are asking for her. Thanks!!


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I am just across the border in Canada! I have a wonderful little red polled bull that would compliment her perfectly! I wish I had space I would, scoop her up.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Your bull's name is funny, Oakshire. Reminds me of one of my Dexter bulls. The first bull I had was a cryptorchid. I was breeding for meat to an unregistered cow, so didn't really care so much about that. He was pretty and nice, and as long as he could get the job done, I was OK with his little problem. My husband called him "One Nut." Well, it turned out he couldn't get the job done, so he took a Freezer Camp vacation. The next bull I brought in, my husband called "Two Nut." He was a well-bred, registerable bull, though, so I needed to come up with a registered name. I chose the exotic-looking "Tuunat." No one ever guessed the truth until we let them in on it.


----------

